# Silvia steam valve disassembly & element



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Hi,

As you may have seen in my other thread (sorry to start another) I've completely stripped down a poorly Silvia for a refurb.

Everything has been Descaled and cleaned and I'd like to service the steam valve, but I cannot get this nut off. Does anyone know what size it is or have any advice.

I have a vice, but it's not bolted down (pressure plate) and I'm turning the whole bench trying to get this thing off with an adjustable 😂

Bonus question is anyone knows these machines. What colour is the heater element supposed to be? This one works without tripping rcd but high limit stat needed resetting and the element is a bright colour. Wondering if it's burned.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

You need 2 spanners on that, one round the brass coloured body and one round the shiny bit. Have them apart then squeeze together.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It is very tight you definitely need a good well fixed vice.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Thanks, do you know what size it is/they are?

I'm now thinking it's going to be hard to get it back on that tight even if I get it off!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

For this bolts I mostly use monkey wrenches.


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

Can I ask, Why would you need to open that? I'm planning on replacing the whole valve and arm on my machine, but I have no vice or anything, and just want to check that I shouldn't need to do this.


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

The valve works OK, but it's squeaking and creaking. There are a couple of O-rings in there I'd like to replace, which should sort it. Plus the refurb kits come with a few other bits.

Had this on a gaggia classic also quite an involved repair.

Edit: you won't need to do this if replacing the whole lot. The nut that bolts keeps the valve in the machine is easy to undo.


----------

